# Using the crop tool to crop to a specific size?



## kevinm (Mar 7, 2012)

In LR4, is it now possible to use the “crop tool” easily to crop to a specific size rather than using it as a "ratio" tool? I realize that sizing is done at export but there are occasions when the former would be useful. I’m aware of work-arounds by looking at "cropped dimensions" in view options or by creating a custom crop of a certain size. Thanks.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 7, 2012)

Kevin,

Nope. People occasionally show up in the forums asking for this feature, but as it's pretty far outside the typical use case, the consensus is that Adobe aren't likely to implement it.

You can probably find a request on the Official Site (see pointer at the top of the forum), and you can vote for it there.

Hal


----------



## snewpers (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi I have a question that is sort of related to this;
Do you have any problems cropping rotated images? I currently in the process of testing LR4 and use a LR3 library that I converted to LR4.
Anyway, if I rotate an image from (or to) landscape/portrait I cannot use the crop/rotate tool anymore by pulling the edges. The control sliders work, but not the corners. If I put the image back to the original position, things work like a charm. Anyone else experiencing this?
Thanks!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 7, 2012)

snewpers,

Welcome to the forum.

LR 4's crop works fine for me with rotated images on Win 7. 

You would have done better to start a new thread with a title that describes the problem you're having.

Hal


----------



## snewpers (Mar 7, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> snewpers,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



Ah sorry about that, didn't mean to hijack the thread 
Anyway, I've removed the prefs and restarted LR and it's doing ok now.
I even did that earlier and then it didn't work. Dunno, maybe the LR3->LR4
conversion got a bit messy somehow.

Thanks anyway!


----------

